# Please help my sick Pigeon!



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

My adult female pigeon, called Becky, has recently been not too well. One of her eyes looks soar and is red and keeps on having puss and clear bubbles come out of it, and now she seems to not be able to see out of that eye. She is also not eating much and is getting quite skinny, and I'm quite concerned for her at the moment. I have heard of some illnesses called Pox and Canker, and have read symptoms for those diseases, but none of them match what my Pigeon has, so I'm not sure what to do anymore 

I really don't want her to die, and she is having a pretty tough life now because her mate died two days ago. He had a heart condition, and it was very sad to see him go so fast, and now she has this awful illness and I'd do anything to help her  I really do not want her to die 

so if you have any advice I would very much appreciate the help


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of her mate. 
I cannot help you one this one, as i do not had this experience, *but put a picture meanwhile*. Someone with experience will asnwer soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry for the loss of her mate.

Yes, please do post a picture of the eye.

First of all, follow the advice in this link, you need to start hydrating her and then handfeeding her or she can die of dehydrationstarvation.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

She may have an infection, one eye cold. At this point I would not even try to guess, but take her to a pigeon-friendly avian vet.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds like a respiratory infection especially since you said bubbles were in the eye area. Seriously, the best thing if you could take your bird to a an avian vet. baytril is usually the overall antibotic med of choice but it needs to be determined by a vet.
BTW are you located in the north or south island?


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has given me advice 

I' am located in the South Island. (to pirab buk) I'm going to take her to a avian today sometime but in the meantime I have been cleaning her eye with either warm-ish water and cold black tea. I know black tea helps with this sort of thing as I have used it on my other birds in the past that have had this. I will try to get a photo and will post it later on.
Also how can I get her to eat something? she is rather skinny and hasn't been eating for nearly two days. I syringed a bit of water down her throat, but apart from that has not been eating. She is outside in her aviary, by her self, and is looking rather depressed. Is this a result from her mate dying? I think it may be.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure her mate died from a heart problem? How are you sure of this?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are some pre-written feeding instructions that work just as well for a sick pigeon, as for weaning a youngster. She may have a difficult time seeing the food and she may not feel well enough to eat on her own.
Do ask the vet to show you how to crop feed her and ask what formula to buy. In the mean time though...


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-40 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

yes thank you for that, but didn't I mention that my bird is an adult? so can I still feed her peas, or does that just apply for baby Pigeons? as you have said "This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat" and so on. I have been feeding her water through a syringe, not completely stone cold. She takes it well and doesn't flinch much. I have been trying also to hand feed her wheat grains and it is a challenge but I managed to feed her a little. I' am not home all day on weekdays so I hope she is better by then otherwise there will be no one home until 3:30pm to feed or clean her eye, ect. I have been constantly cleaning her eye with warmed water all day, 24 7. 

I hope to hear more of your guys brilliant help  you have helped A LOT with saving an innocent life


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The instructions for feeding that I posted, work just as well for a sick bird as they do for weaning a young bird.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

And to Jay3 yes I'm sure he died from a heart condition. I found him one day in the aviary stone cold dead. I took his body to my local avian and he said he was certain his heart and kidney had been failing and in result of this, he had died. I'm not sure why this happened, but it may have been made worse because of my neighbours cat terrifying him in his cage when it came over my gate. something's we can't explain. I'm sure he's in a better place now  RIP Freddo. (that was his name)

and I'd rather not talk about him any more because it makes me very emotional  unless you've ever had to see and touch your dead bird, you wouldn't understand I guess.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Charis, I'll be sure to start feeding her your suggested foods.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Please Help


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Please help*? What's going on?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovetotalk said:


> And to Jay3 yes I'm sure he died from a heart condition. I found him one day in the aviary stone cold dead. I took his body to my local avian and he said he was certain his heart and kidney had been failing and in result of this, he had died. I'm not sure why this happened, but it may have been made worse because of my neighbours cat terrifying him in his cage when it came over my gate. something's we can't explain. I'm sure he's in a better place now  RIP Freddo. (that was his name)
> *
> and I'd rather not talk about him any more because it makes me very emotional  unless you've ever had to see and touch your dead bird, you wouldn't understand I guess.*


*
*


The reason I ask is because sometimes people assume it was the birds heart when in reality it was something else. For the same birds mate to now be sick, I was wondering if it could have been that he was ill with something that he could have passed on to his mate, which often happens. Just trying to figure things out to help. And I think most of us have lost birds and therefore do understand. It takes asking questions to get the right answers.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe your bird is 'depressed" and not eating because he is sick.
Warm kaytee (or other baby bird food available) hand fed into him
Yikes, he needs to see an avian vet ASAP. this does not sound good


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree that your pigeon is sick and I think that the other died from the same thing. I'm sorry if this is painful for you to think about. We all understand that...nearly all of us have lost a beloved pigeon.
It's hard to say what the problem is...often, it's more than one thing. I do suspect your hen has a respiratory infection. Once a bird shows signs of illness, the bird is very ill. You see, it's a natural defense for a sick bird to pretend well, even when the bird is not. A sick bird in the wild is an easy target for a predator.
My guess is the clock is ticking for your hen too and besides getting nourishment into her, she needs to be evaluated and prescribed the proper antibiotic.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, that may have been the case, but I still believe it was a heart problem due to the fact he was not sick at all before he died, perfectly healthy, he just had a heart attack. My avian vet said that "this is a sad casualty that happens with most Pigeons this age". He died at the age of 8 years old, which is pretty good for a Pigeon. Becky (the Pigeon that is sick at the moment) is only 3 years old, even though they had a age differance, they loved eachother all the same and spent all day flying far and wide together, and it just makes me cry now to see her sitting alone in her aviary and sick, and I miss Freddo (her dead mate) very much because he was a special pigeon, because he was tame and liked to follow you around all day long and sit on your shoulders.

thank you all for your consideration


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

and when I said "please help" I meant help me because I' am worried about her condition.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No...the vet is incorrect.Pigeons can live 15-20 years.
Birds are master pretenders ...they act well, even when they are sick. It a natural defense against predators because in the wild, a sick acting bird is an easy target.

Don't leave her in the aviary. Bring her inside. She needs to be kept warm and she needs a comfy place to rest. She needs to be on a heating pad, set no higher than the low setting.
Birds that are sick, need constant, direct heat.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

If you can post a picture of the bad eye. Can you tell me more of what the eye looks like. How is its poops. Is the bird breathing heavily and kind of inactive.

Please post a picture of its eye so we can get a better perspective on what the bird has.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

8 years maybe good for a feral pigeon with the odds so overwhelmingly stacked against them, but is not a lot for a bird in captivity. It makes me question this vet's competence with pigeons. 
I think heart attacks in pigeons are relatively rare compared to the other diseases that commonly afflict them. 

How many pigeons do you have - is it just the sick hen and her late mate? Please isolate her for her own sake as well as the others, if there are others.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Her poops are a pale yellow colour, slightly green and she her breathing is Okay, but is a bit abnormal and she does not do anything but sit on her perch all day and when I bring her out to hand feed her, she just stands on my leg, not moving. She would usually fly away, but not anymore. I'm afraid she may die, and if she does, I would have at least known I tried my hardest to save her.
Thank you all for you're help, it touches me deeply to know that people care this much about Becky  she is a special pigeon.
I cannot get a photo because my Camera no longer works but I can tell you that her eye is red, pussy and has dried green puss around it all the time. When I have cleaned it off, she opens her eye only slightly. Only one of her eyes is like this, the other is perfectly normal. What do you think is wrong?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Some sort of infection maybe? I have no experience in this. But the breathing being abnormal can be a respatory infection. Get that checked and go from there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovetotalk said:


> Her poops are a pale yellow colour, slightly green and she her breathing is Okay, but is a bit abnormal and she does not do anything but sit on her perch all day and when I bring her out to hand feed her, she just stands on my leg, not moving. She would usually fly away, but not anymore. I'm afraid she may die, and if she does, I would have at least known I tried my hardest to save her.
> Thank you all for you're help, it touches me deeply to know that people care this much about Becky  she is a special pigeon.
> I cannot get a photo because my Camera no longer works but I can tell you that her eye is red, pussy and has dried green puss around it all the time. When I have cleaned it off, she opens her eye only slightly. Only one of her eyes is like this, the other is perfectly normal. What do you think is wrong?



Why is she on a perch? She needs to be put on a heating pad which is set on LOW, a layer of towel on that, then put her on it. If she is caged, take out any perches so that she stays on the warm pad. She needs to be on antibiotics. Can you call the vet and ask for something? She isn't just going to get better on her own. Unless you get some meds for her, she may die.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Why is she on a perch? *She needs to be put on a heating pad which is set on LOW, a layer of towel on that, then put her on it. If she is caged, take out any perches so that she stays on the warm pad. She needs to be on antibiotics. Can you call the vet and ask for something? She isn't just going to get better on her own. Unless you get some meds for her, she may die.*




I agree.
Probably, Becky can be saved if you take action. We very much want Becky to recover and it's really difficult to know you are asking for our best advise...we give it and you don't act. Most of us have been through serious illness with our pigeons and so we know how critical her situations is.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

*Anyone?*

The unfortunate thing is that I'm afraid it is too late to save Becky  Her condition is not improving and all the vets in my area are closed due to the earthquakes and the nearest is out of town.

If I could just ask, does anyone know what I can either buy for a reasonable price in Christchurch that will help her, or something I can make at home?
I have been applying savlon (for those who do not know what that is, it is an anaesthetic cream that can be used for cuts, ect) on her soar eye and it is helping slightly. She is very skinny and I cannot feed her much. 

I cleaned her eye today and water puss came oozing out of her eye, and her eye is pussy and red. 
It doesn't seem to be getting better, so does anyone have a different remedy to help it? she is a special Pigeon and I hope she does get better. Thank you all for your help


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

*replies*

I have a lot of Pigeons and she is separated from the rest


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Please, please for Becky’s sake, take the advice you’ve been given so far. It comes from people who have saved hundreds of pigeons’ lives over the years. You can still save her if you act NOW and do the following three things:

1. Put her on a heating pad

2. Start feeding her using Charis's instructions. I don't understand why you said you can only feed her a little bit - is she not keeping it down? You should aim for 50 peas per feeding. You can also try soaked dog or cat kibble

3. Start her on antibiotics. Human ones can work too. Call your friends, relatives….ask if someone has some left over. You’ll only need a few pills.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

*I have put her inside now *

I have put her in my cat carrier cage with some newspaper at the bottom and she is near my fan heater to keep her warm. Just asking, what should I feed her now and how? I'm guessing I should feed her with a syringe?

Thank you


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Will Paracetamol do?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovetotalk said:


> Will Paracetamol do?


Lovetotalk, Sorry I do not have time at the moment to read all the posts but a few questions

You mention earthquakes and vets being closed, where in the South Island are you? I can maybe help with antibiotics.

What is the problem with the pigeon, Again I have not read the posts sorry. I have metradanazole (canker treatment), coxiprol for coxi and wormer (aviverm) but nothing else on hand as we have not really have many sick birds in our time. I am no expert but if Charis or Jay or any of the guys here can help with whats needed and if you can get the bird to me in Spreydon, Christchurch I am happy to help with what I have got here.

Also have some probiotics and mineral mixes that may help with the after care.

I wil read the thread later when I don't have to go out and see If I can see any other ways to help out.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Lovetotalk said:


> I have put her in my cat carrier cage with some newspaper at the bottom and she is near my fan heater to keep her warm. Just asking, what should I feed her now and how? I'm guessing I should feed her with a syringe?
> 
> Thank you


Please DO NOT use paracetamol!

The bird needs direct heat.

A syringe is unnecessary and can be dangerous. This is an easier method that's also completely safe:

Here are Charis' feeding instructions again. 

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-40 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to.
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't understand why you can't feed her much. You hold her as nycpigeonlady and Charis has explained and put a pea in her mouth, way to the back of her throat. Let her close her beak and she will swallow it. It's really pretty easy. She really should be on a heating pad set on LOW. Please see if you can get some antibiotics from friends or family members. She needs antibiotics to fight her illness. There is no reason for this bird to die when all she needs is medicine, warmth, and food and water.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Don't understand why you can't feed her much. You hold her as nycpigeonlady and Charis has explained and put a pea in her mouth, way to the back of her throat. Let her close her beak and she will swallow it. It's really pretty easy. She really should be on a heating pad set on LOW. Please see if you can get some antibiotics from friends or family members. She needs antibiotics to fight her illness. There is no reason for this bird to die when all she needs is medicine, warmth, and food and water.


I agree and I can help out with feeding aswell, Although the major snowfall we are having will not help with getting the bird to me......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's really nice of you to offer so much help. If they are having a hard time feeding, then your help could save the bird.
You're getting snow? Ick! I'm glad that won't be around for another few months.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

I' am sorry to tell you all that Becky has passed away now. I did all I could to save her, including calling a vet but they said there was nothing they could do. Her condition was already too bad and nothing could help her. She is in a better place now, and all her suffering is over. In future with my other birds, I will be sure to treat this condition fast and effectively to prevent the death of them.

Thank you all once again for your help, and I'm sure Becky would of appreciated it 


_Rest In Peace Becky._


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

That's so sad - I'm very sorry for your loss. 


Thank you Evan for your generous offer to help.

Hope both of you stay safe getting around in the snow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovetotalk said:


> I' am sorry to tell you all that Becky has passed away now. I did all I could to save her, including calling a vet but they said there was nothing they could do. Her condition was already too bad and nothing could help her. She is in a better place now, and all her suffering is over. In future with my other birds, I will be sure to treat this condition fast and effectively to prevent the death of them.
> 
> Thank you all once again for your help, and I'm sure Becky would of appreciated it
> 
> ...



Hard to believe that a vet would say that without even looking at the bird.  However, I do believe her to be in a better place now.

Too bad........................I don't believe this bird had to die.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm very sad about this, on many levels.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Of course Becky didn't have to die. It was just bad luck. She was my daughters favourite bird because she hand raised her and she very sad about her death. 

I'm sure she is happier now. All her suffering is over and I'm glad for that. At least she was comfortable when she died.
Here is a poem I wrote for Becky:

_You were special in many ways,
Always eager to start the day,
You were loved by many,
And you had a place in our heart,
And even though you've passed on now,
You're still in our hearts,
Just remember Becky,
You'll always be loved by us._


RIP Becky.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. Rest in Peace, little one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Luck has nothing to do with it. Pigeons are like people..............they get sick. Given the medications they need, they usually get better. If you have other birds, they may be at risk for having picked up the illness. I would keep an eye on them, and have an antibiotic, and a good canker treatment on hand just in case. It is something that is needed on occasion anyway, when you keep birds.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, I agree with you Jay3. I'm going to be careful for a little while, and thanks for the information.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm curious...have you been communicating with us or has it been your daughter?It feels like there have been 2 different people writing this thread about Becky.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Charis said:


> I'm curious...have you been communicating with us or has it been your daughter?It feels like there have been 2 different people writing this thread about Becky.


That's exactly what I thought - it seemed there was an older and a much younger person responding. I really wanted to ask the poster's age and ask that the parents/ adults get involved. Don't know if it would have helped, but I'm sorry I didn't.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

nycpigeonlady said:


> That's exactly what I thought - it seemed there was an older and a much younger person responding. *I really wanted to ask the poster's age and ask that the parents/ adults get involved.* Don't know if it would have helped, but I'm sorry I didn't.



I only just occurred to me.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

I' am 17 years old so therefore I' am old enough to be able to discuss this matter on this site without the need of my mum. This is my mums account, yes, and I do use it occasionally use it. I made the post, and my mum just added some comments on this thread. I don't know why this even matters, as it is not really important who needs the help exactly, Becky was much more important.
I have been keeping and raising birds (mainly Pigeons) since I was 8 years old, so I know quite a lot about them, I just was not sure about her illness. My mum doesn't really know much, my dad does more, but these are my birds, so its my business if they get sick and my responsibility to care for them.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

and so what if the comments sounded different? why on earth does that matter?


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

and nycepigeonlady, you did help, so thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovetotalk, I believe they wondered because we did tell you from the beginning that your bird needed antibiotics, and to be brought in and kept warm. We also told you about how and what to feed her. You didn't really follow the advice given. I believe some felt that if you maybe involved an adult, that they would have seen the importance of these things and helped you to get them done. Sometimes it helps for the younger person to get an adult involved and helping them.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, I can see why they said that, but I just wanted to point out that I was 17, and my parents would happily by antibiotics. I was busy with school, and my parents with work, and all the vets near me where closed down due to earthquakes. I did bring her in and keep her warm with a heat pad for 2 and a half days, and I feed her antibiotics for a while, but she was already too weak. My parents were involved, but even they knew that they could not save her. Becky's death was unfortunate, but I know she is somewhere better now. Thank you all of you for your concern but there was no need for it.
Regards,
Amber.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What antibiotics did you give her and how much?


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

this is caused by bacterial infection...we use' Enrosin ' for this kind of situation


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

shakilfc009 said:


> this is caused by bacterial infection...we use' Enrosin ' for this kind of situation


Yes. That would be Enrofloxacin.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

I used ones for humans, but has the same effect on Pigeons as humans. thanks shakilfc009 for the info, but its kinda late info  wish i knew that earlier.
I gave her a few good doses, can't remember exact amount though. sorry shakilfc009, but why did you say this now? it just made me feel worse. 

thanks,
from aida.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Because we tried to help, but you wouldn't take our advice. When a bird is sick, they need help NOW. You can't just sit back and hope that they will get better. Seems you would remember the med that you gave her, or would have mentioned it at the time that we were advising you to give medicine. How did you figure out how much to give her? Usually they can be saved even when very sick if you get on it right away. We who keep birds or animals owe them to do all that we can to be good keepers of them. It's our responsibility to take care of them. It would be a good idea to have a few meds and things on hand just in case. These things do come up, and you would be better prepared. When you do everything possible to try and help the bird, and it sadly dies anyway, you feel badly of course, but at least you know that you really did do ALL you could to save them.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovetotalk said:


> I used ones for humans, but has the same effect on Pigeons as humans. thanks shakilfc009 for the info, but its kinda late info  wish i knew that earlier.
> I gave her a few good doses, can't remember exact amount though. sorry shakilfc009, but why did you say this now? it just made me feel worse.
> 
> thanks,
> from aida.


im really sorry that i was late...bcoz i did not see ur post be4....is she ok now?


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

That's okay, its not your fault. no she died two days ago. thanks for your concern though. 

Jay3, I did take all of your advice, and everyone else's too, and I was not sitting back and doing nothing, I was actually trying my hardest to save her.You've got a real nerve to say something like that to me when you don't even now the whole story. Its hard for me losing Becky, and you really didn't help by saying that like its my fault. Thanks for all your help and Rest in peace, Becky.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Lovetotalk said:


> Jay3, I did take all of your advice, and everyone else's too, and I was not sitting back and doing nothing, I was actually trying my hardest to save her.You've got a real nerve to say something like that to me when you don't even now the whole story. Its hard for me losing Becky, and you really didn't help by saying that like its my fault. Thanks for all your help and Rest in peace, Becky.


With all due respect, no one is saying it is your fault. Everyone who replied tried to help, but not once did you come back and actually say you were following any advice given, just posting things you were doing or your ideas which obviously were not really helping.
Lack of any conversation in this respect leads to the assumption that you have done nothing that was advised. 
You asked about Paracetamol, was advised a definate no, but neglected to even respond to that to acknowledge you actually heeded the advice.
Jaye3 asked what antibiotics you did give, and you only responded "human ones" - no type or even dose ???. For example, 1 "human antibiotic" pill could actually overdose & kill a bird, or even the wrong type. 
You didnt even respond to NZ's kind offer of help.
What do you really expect people to think if you dont answer responses with enough information.
Everyone is extremely sorry for your loss, one which I'm sure could have been avoided if info was heeded and proper responses made, so in that respect maybe guilt is causing you to think people are blaming you.
Situation now is that sadly you have had 2 birds die but are still none the wiser as to actually why, and you still have other birds that may well still start to show symptoms & follow suit.
I and many others here do understand and feel your loss as most have experienced similar situations. Advice given is often from people who have experianced it first hand, and this is why some of us read lack of replies & responses as not taking advice. Remember, this is only a forum & none of us can physically see what you are doing, so rely on definate feedback saying yes or no.
Even going back over the situation (however hard it is for you) and answering those questions now, although wont bring your lost birds back, may well help you with any others who fall ill in the future.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with Bob, Its unfortunate the bird passed but you need to try and take what you can from the situation and maybe prepare yourself with some antibiotics suitable for Avian treatment.

I am still in ChCh and if you want to come see how I keep my birds you are welcome, 
I have around 100 pigeons and have not had a bird die from sickness for over 3 years now, Come to think of it this entire breeding season and moult left me with one bird that had canker, One bird strangely developed worms even though all the rest in the flock did not seem affected and I have not seen mites or lice on my birds either so even with this many birds if you do things right then the birds should not get sick. I must admit prior to the last 3 years I was not aware how important it is to keep the loft clean and dry and although I never had birds dropping like flies it was rare to go to my loft and see all healthy birds, I only had around 20 back then too. Now its rare to go to my loft and see a bird thats unhappy let alone sick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! That's a good record for having that many birds. You must be doing things right. Lovetotalk, if you can get there, I'd take him up on his offer. I think you would find it interesting and enjoyable to see his loft and birds.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi to all,
thank you all very much for informing me of that. I'm sorry if I did not keep all of you posted with Becky progress or if I was actually following the advice you all had so kindly given to me. I respect that Jay3 and maybe a few others we're concerned about the fact that I had not told you all that I had followed the advice. I want you all to know that I tried very hard to save becky, and to Evan, I have owned Pigeons since I was 8 years old, so that's 8 years I've owned Pigeons, including this year 9, so I know quite a bit about them, its just that I have never actually experienced an ill Pigeon before, or at least one that was this bad. I own roughly 250 Pigeons now, and I have a total of 1 aviary that I keep them all in! yes, as you can see you can never have too many Pigeons.

I respect all of your opinions and read and take them in carefully, and I do not disagree with anything you all said, I just was a bit offended when Jay3 sort of "accused" me of not listening to the advice that everyone has given me, when I did. I will continue to keep and raise Pigeons until I'm an old lady, and I will always be sure to remember the great help you all have given me.
Thank you and rest in peace Becky.

Kindest regards,
Aida.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Wow! That's a good record for having that many birds. You must be doing things right. Lovetotalk, if you can get there, I'd take him up on his offer. I think you would find it interesting and enjoyable to see his loft and birds.


Thanks, Luckily I have time on my side at the moment, since the earthquake I have been out of work so the lofts are kept pretty clean, In saying that we are lucky here in NZ. No imports allowed and we do not have to deal with the nasty diseases I have learnt a bit about while reading threads here. 

Lovetotalk, I am sure you are doing things great, I did not want to sound boasty and if you have 250 birds in one loft and don't know a lot about disease then that in itself is a good sign you are too doing things right.

I think someone that knows nothing about disease is either uncaring or has not experienced it and I don't think either of us are the former.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> ....I think someone that knows nothing about disease is either uncaring or has not experienced it and I don't think either of us are the former.


That is a very good point Evan, and also sadly in a situation like that they also do not realise or understand the speed at which a disease seems to take hold.
Because pigeons are masters at hiding any early symptoms, the illness is very often far advanced and treatment is needed immenantly in order to save them. 
If one has not encountered much illness, often they dont have and cant get the required meds quick enough, where even a few hours can make a vital difference.


Aida, its very easy to be offended when one is stressed and trying to cope with a situation one has never really encountered before, especially getting advice from someone you do not actually know, and is not in visual contact with you for you to judge mannerisms, tone etc. 
Like pigeons, humans have their own individual characters and can respond totally differently to the same things.
Although around for a while, internet communication is still a whole new concept, and while a fantastic means, one really has to think when both writing & reading messages, that they are going to be taken the way they are actually meant.
As I said in my earlier post, were all here to try and help each other so if you have any probs or questions with any of your other birds, you know where we are


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

we are really sorry for ur loss...i know how ur feeling right now...ive been through this, but the best thing would be always be ready for this kind of situation...make sure u have all those medicine at ur disposal...this way u can prevent it...we do make mistakes...but do not repeat the same mistake


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your kind words and help, I don't know what I'd do without you all. I agree with you Evan on the fact that we must be two good carers of Pigeons if neither of us have ever encountered a really ill Pigeon in some time. I didn't think you we're boasting about the amount of Pigeons you own, I was just stating that I had many too and I wasn't a completely clueless Pigeon keeper. 

I have all the antibiotics still that I was using for Becky, and there is quite a bit, so I' am pretty prepared for the next ill Pigeon. (touch wood there won't be)

I will remember you Becky, Rest in peace my lovely.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Becky RIP.

Please make sure you know what suspension to make with the medicine according to the weight of the pigeon for future reference. Depending on what kind of symptoms there is not always same type of medicine. Keep in touch with pigeon talk posts as everyday i learn something new and you can make new posts for any inquires or concers you may have.

Take good care


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What medications do you have, Aida?


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

I have many antibiotics such as Amoxicillin Trihydrate which an be used with any bacterial infection showing susceptibility to the drug, also Cephalexin for Bacterial infections shown to be susceptible to cephalexin, also Chloramphenicol which helps with bacterial infections and maintains blood levels and oral hyginene levels in a Pigeons mouth where bacteria can grow the most. I only just discovered I had these three antibiotics in my shelf, I honestly totally forgot I had any. I only gave Becky this recent type of antibiotic which has gone missing, but I will update when I find it.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you Dima for your kind words and advice. I appreciate the help very much, and your help goes a long way. I' am so glad there are people that care


----------

